# Sports Dignity website



## Leon (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.sportsdignity.com/0101.html

so, i choose a work-safe page to start on, but it actually starts at 0001.html. the rest of it, well, it's work-safe here, and work-safe there, but i'd wait until you were home.

it's pretty much just a bunch of pictures of asses, silly looking poses, ripped off shorts, streakers, one or two hyperextensions, and just funny stuff that there just isn't enough of on ABC Sports


----------



## Scott (Dec 9, 2005)

Too....much....man ass.


----------



## David (Dec 9, 2005)

ouch
http://www.sportsdignity.com/0145.jpg

and that proved why I think that sports are gay, and why I don't play sports...


----------

